# prud homme



## seveloulounenette (19 Juillet 2022)

bonjour

j aurais voulu savoir au bout de combien de temps en moyenne pour celle qui ont étaient au prud homme vous avez récupéré votre argent et vos papiers ( attestation pole emploi, certificat de travail et solde de tout compte)

car moi sa fait déjà 2 ans  et je suis toujours a attendre mon du, ainsi que mes papiers.

merci a celles qui me répondront


----------



## Sandrine2572 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Je veux pas vous miner le moral mais certaines personnes on jamais récupérer leurs argents . Par exemple PE non solvable ou autre


----------



## caninou (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
ma fille est allée aux prud'hommes fin 2019 ( nounou à domicile) le PE a été condamné fin 2021. Elle a quand même était obligée de faire appel à un huissier car le PE ne payait pas et ne lui donnait pas ses documents de fin de contrat, tout a été pris en charge par sa protection juridique (avocat et huissier). Elle a récupéré son argent et ses documents cette année.


----------



## seveloulounenette (20 Juillet 2022)

bonjour moi j y suis depuis février 20219 et le PE condamné en avril 2019 malgré que j ai pris un avocat avec ma protection judiciaire et un huissier pour toit récupérer ma sa traine , en décembre 2021 j ai eu un paiement de 10 pourcent a peine de la somme.


----------

